# new to Small cell, question...



## tree_entz (Jan 11, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm going to start integrating small cell foundation to my hives this year. 
Fortuantely, i'm getting several packages this year which should simplify things. However, since the foundation has not been drawn out (new foundation), would it be advisable to add in a frame of drawn-out comb (to aid in the new colony's establishment)?
Furthermore, I have a good amt. of capped honey from hives that did not make it through the winter (from winter kill) and I thought this would be good as well?

My concern lies in adding my old comb: will it affect how the bees draw out the new small cell foundation (will they draw it out bigger?). I understand that this is not a one step process either in that they wont have full regression the first time through, but wanted to get some feed back just the same!

thanks in advance!

[mods, sorry for the cross post, i am going to delete the version over in the general section if i can]


----------



## tree_entz (Jan 11, 2006)

do i need to clarify my question?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

as you noted, it's not a 1 step process
I'd say giving them some resources to get them going would help them far more than it would set back your regression process
I'd give em 1 frame of capped honey apiece if you have it and the rest SC foundation
it will be easy to work that frame out later
looks like you're new to beesource, welcome aboard

Dave


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I might give them a large cell comb with something in it, like a comb of honey or brood, but I would never give them an empty large cell comb. Getting the large cell comb out of the hive is the hard part. Putting it in just creates the problem you then have to solve.


----------



## Brent Hopper (Nov 13, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to measure cell size with The "rhombic (old world) method"; the "US Department of Agriculture method"; the "Baudoux method" and the "Rietsche method", Iread an article that mentioned these, but did not elaborate on them. So far search engines are turning up nothing.


----------



## tree_entz (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks for the response everyone. I'm trying to get everything lined-up ahead of time.

Thanks for the welcome. I've been lurking around here for over a year. Generally, I have been able to answer every question I've had by searching, or seeing other people's websites [including 2 of the responders ] 

thanks again!


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Tree Entz your questions seems to have been adequately answered but I might add as I am doing a cut-out next week any comb that is left over from that cut-out will be saved to use with SC comb for my 1st 
swarm of the year. Putting the smallest cell size in the center of the brood nest and larger further to the outside...Rick


----------



## kingofbees (Jan 26, 2007)

*HSC size 7 5/8'"*

Whether I can cut off a bottom of frame(HSC) at size 7 5/8? Thanks for the response.


----------



## Ellen (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes. You can use a bandsaw. Search here for how to cut HSC, and you'll find some cool pix.


----------

